# the make up designory.



## morgasm (Oct 23, 2006)

rants? raves?

information?

I'm planning on attending.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Oct 23, 2006)

Burbank or NYC?

I took the fashion program in NYC.  Overall it was a good experience, but the beauty class was a little disappointing...it's very BASIC beauty makeup.  But I really liked the hairstyling and the portfolio class.  The portfolio class turned out to be the entire reason I originally signed up for MUD....it's all of the business info that I had no clue about.

As soon as I can afford it I'm going to LA to take the Character class.  It is really the direction I want to go with my makeup & the people that took it when I was in my classes always looked like they were having so much fun.


----------



## morgasm (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm going to be attending Burbank for the master class and portfolio building. thanks for your help.


----------



## anniemalibu7 (Oct 23, 2006)

I went to the Burbank campus a couple years ago and I LOVED IT. I took the 8 week beauty make up night class with Michelle Bousse and she was awesome. If you are planning on taking character take it from Miles,he is cool. All in all its a great program the teachers are great they have lectures every wednesday on good topics  and they are very helpful in the carreer center. You should go for sure


----------



## MisStarrlight (Oct 24, 2006)

Myles is gone from Burbank....he came out to NYC for a while & was teaching his last character class here when I was finishing up portfolio.  He said he wanted to focus on getting photoshoots and stuff...to stay away from teaching for a while.

He said Gil is the best for character in Burbank now.


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 10, 2006)

I want to take the one in NYC when i get older, but it's all the way in well, NYC (and tutition is expensive)
='(


----------

